# Simon's first bath



## ookpik (Apr 23, 2008)

Good morning,

The weather has really warmed up here. When we got Simon in early november it was too chilly to give him a bath even though he smelled like a petting zoo including emus! He aired out over the winter but finally with the nice weather we decided to give him a bath. He was really good which actually surprised me a little. We took some photos. He's actually donkey shapped under all that hair!!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/...424339139/show/

cheers,

sam


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 23, 2008)

How nice to see Simon again. He looks a little "overdressed" now that the snow has gone, is he showing any signs of shedding yet? We're in a regular hairstorm around here!


----------



## ookpik (Apr 23, 2008)

Simon has not lost a hair since the season has changed, or even after his bath. We hit a record high for ten days, pretty much july like weather, horses are all shedding like crazy (have been three weeks now) but Simon hasn't at all. I'm at an 85% chance that he's going to be hairy. It could change I realize, but he's sort of getting a little older now....and has looked the same since we got him last november!

I will keep taking pictures and keep everyone posted on the hairy little beast. I've decided I'm just going to let it go this year, see what happens and if this is his coat then I'll shave him every spring and let it grow out over the year. I have noticed he's gotten blonder in the last week with all the sunshine. His side chops and beard along with his bangs, mane and some of his side coat have all gone brighter after the bath and sun. I'll take a few more this pictures this weekend.

cheers,

sam


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 23, 2008)

Dont you just love it when it warms up enough for a good bath?? My horses are all shedding like crazy, and you canimagine how much hair I have with 26 horses and 5 donkeys in the mares pasture. I am raking it up daily OH! but my donkeys there just not so sure this weather is going to stay..so there hanging on to there winter woolies for awhile yet. OH! Maybe they know something I dont.




I cant wait till everyone is shedded out and looks nice and sleek.


----------



## Emily's mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Our weather has been summer like the past 2 weeks also, the horse is shedding but the donkeys are still in winter woolies also... I hate to admit but I like the woolie look, they look so grown up when they are shed out, not like my babies...

Last year they were shed out completely by August when the weather started to change again...


----------



## Chico (Apr 23, 2008)

I enjoyed seeing Simon's first bath pictures. What a cutie.



My boys didn't like taking a bath last summer but they enjoyed being cool after. Your boy was so good! I like the donkeys being wooly too. I agree with Emily's mom they look too grown up without those fuzy little bodies.

chico


----------



## ookpik (Apr 24, 2008)

I too can't get over the amount of horse hair!!! it's pretty wild. Sounds like everyone is having the same nice weather changes, definitely makes all the equines happy! Simon is the only male (gelded), he has three mares he hangs out with (one in his paddock and two over the fence), needless to say he's been a very popular little man lately





cheers,

sam


----------

